# Which is better Bolero or Cheyenne?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well,

A challenge to see who you all think is the better Motorhome is between, A Swift Bolero 680FB and a Autotrail Cheyenne 660.

See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-423802.html#423802

Your choice can be for any reason, just vote for the winner in your eyes.

All comments appreciated.

Steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Dunt suppose one could give one a couple of links with which to compare the attributes of both vehicles purleese??????

Could search I suppose but one can simply not be faffed!!! Provide one with links hon and one will cast ones vote.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Well,
> 
> A challenge to see who you all think is the better Motorhome is between, A Swift Bolero 680FB and a Autotrail Cheyenne 660.
> 
> ...


Foregone conclusion in my eyes!!! :roll:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Steve

Sorry, but my mate has the Bolero 680, and we park up next to each other every other week. mine has got far better finish you must agree with that.

Although my mate still loves his Bolero 680 he is looking to change it for a Kontiki.

Noting your post about second thoughts I think everyone has them, its a lot of dosh to fork out.

Good luck with it and enjoy

Best regards

BRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

My vote has been cast. After much deliberation I voted for the Bolero. I just liked it better overall. Although the Cheyenne is nice as well.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just to be mischievous you could add Autocruise Startrail, Ace Airstream 680FB and Bessie 560 as well :roll: 

Andy


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*e560*

In that case my 560fb gets the vote! (have had autotrails in the past)
Barry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Sorry, but my mate has the Bolero 680, and we park up next to each other every other week. mine has got far better finish you must agree with that.
> 
> ...


 I thought the new Kontiki and the Bolero almost look the same anyway..........except the Kontiki has a over cab bed, we were parked next to one in Portugal with our Bolero and they were almost like twins or should I say big brov and little brov........we are very happy with our Bolero.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It has got to be to Autotrail, nothing to do with the Swift bit but you can get the Autotrail on a Merc and thats a good enough reason for me.

We have recently looked at Both Kon Tikki's and Cheyenne to replace our Hymer and like them both. But we prefer the Cheyenne for a a few reasons. The Merc bit being one and a better layout for us, we also just like a few things better but that is probally down to personal choice.


Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> It has got to be to Autotrail, nothing to do with the Swift bit but you can get the Autotrail on a Merc and thats a good enough reason for me.
> 
> We have recently looked at Both Kon Tikki's and Cheyenne to replace our Hymer and like them both. But we prefer the Cheyenne for a a few reasons. The Merc bit being one and a better layout for us, we also just like a few things better but that is probally down to personal choice.
> 
> Richard...


 But isn't the post more about habitation than cab............although I can't fault our cab anyway.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well Steve we have owned a Swift Kontiki and now an Auto Trail Cheyenne 840S and we were and are happy with both manufacturers and both vehicles. To be honest I think with both manufacturers there are models and layouts that suit different people for different reasons and it's hard to say which is the better. I think it's whatever floats your boat  

My friend has the Swift Bolero 680FB and she is delighted with it and I must say it is a very nice looking vehicle both on the interior and the exterior and the sun roof at the front of the cab allows a very pleasant and airy aspect to the inside. I have not personally seen the particular Cheyenne 660 model that you are asking about but if it is the same upholstery and woodwork that is used in the Cheyenne 840S then I can safely say that we personally find the quality and layout exceptionally well designed and made. I just love the proper connecting floor to ceiling door between the lounge/kitchen and bedroom and in our case the same type of door again between the bedroom and rear bathroom. Having proper doors gives the whole vehicle a sense of 'departmentalisation' and that is one of my favourite things about the Cheyenne 840S.

It is difficult when trying to decide which vehicle to buy when there are so many nice vans out there and when we were looking (especially with our current vehicle) we had a good, clear idea of what we were looking for and when we eventually came across the Auto Trail Cheyenne 840S at last year's Peterborough show we knew immediately that was the one! It just ticked all the right boxes for us and the moment I stepped inside I felt good 'vibes' all around me! I know I am a silly mare but I find I get 'vibes' about people and places and 99% of the time my vibes prove to be invaluable. I felt this way with both the Swift and the Auto Trail and to my way of thinking providing you are happy with the manufacturer, it is within your budget and you have checked all the important things over (especailly if it is a used vehicle) then go by the 'vibes' you get and if they feel right then that's the ONE!

Sue


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

As Mhaze is just getting a Swift, the last thing he needs to hear of this magic day is that there is a better model elsewhere so I have voted for the Swift.
Certainly you have to take into account the interest of the companies in this website and the way they do or not stick their necks out in times of trouble and also the interest of the dealers in this website and the help they have given.

Of course I refer to non other than Swift Motorhomes with John Cross, a template for all dealers to aspire too. Oops ! Allegedly that is. 8O


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> As Mhaze is just getting a Swift, the last thing he needs to hear of this magic day is that there is a better model elsewhere so I have voted for the Swift. 8O


Oh I didn't see Mhaze's post and so am a bit confused Pusser! I thought S and J were simply asking for people's opinions of the 2 vehicles?

Hopefully, my unbiased post wont have spoilt the magic for him but I am sure he will be too excited to really care what others preferences are anyway but for what it's worth I think both models are equally as nice and whatever feels right is the right one for them. I am sure that whatever anyone decides to buy they are more than happy with their choice or they wouldn't have made it! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > As Mhaze is just getting a Swift, the last thing he needs to hear of this magic day is that there is a better model elsewhere so I have voted for the Swift. 8O
> ...


I'm sorry. It was meant ot be tongue in cheek but a classic case where I missed a smiley and has created a totally different meaning to the one I meant to create. Apologies all around.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I'm sorry. It was meant ot be tongue in cheek but a classic case where I missed a smiley and has created a totally different meaning to the one I meant to create. Apologies all around.


Pusser,

Please promise me that you will never come onto any threads I have created, if it is to apoligise.

I always try to read your posts both ways and have a right chuckle at the wrong way. Or is it the right way? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

For all that have posted so far, thank you very much for your kind comments. Well some of them :wink: (If it is not for the Swift then they are not kind) :lol: :lol: :lol:

For all future voters and commenter's, it is the model against similar model.

Not against the name or enything else.

Just a comparison between each. They are a very close design and layout.

How could you not vote for the Swift Bolero.

Just look at that gorgeous paint job and stylish interior fabric.

Ah well each to there own :wink:

Not long to go now.

Oh and a piccie should be along shortly of the exterior :wink:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If there had been a Hymer in there I would have voted. There wasn't, so I didn't :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I'm sorry. It was meant ot be tongue in cheek but a classic case where I missed a smiley and has created a totally different meaning to the one I meant to create. Apologies all around.


No need to apologise Pusser I understand . I just was a bit confused as I couldn't see a post from Mhaze and didn't want to upset anyone by anything I might have posted as like you say some things can be taken differenty to how you meant them.

Right must get some work done. :roll:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> If there had been a Hymer in there I would have voted. There wasn't, so I didn't :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Johnny F


I like Hymers too but have never found a layout that fits the bill yet but hubby loves them. 

Sue


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Have you not seen my one that is going Sue?

Steve

Oh,

And the mad Monk is not privileged to own a Swift, we don't want him in our gang either. :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: You still could have voted :twisted: Get thta button pressed on the Swift now.


Steve :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

My vote has to be, and is, for the Autotrail. I prefer the outside appearance of the Swift with it's lowline overcab roof: I also like the internal appearance of the Swift.

What swings it for me is:-
1) The Autotrail Cheyenne 660 has what appears to be a reasonable amount of usable kitchen worktop. The Swift does not. I cannot see from the Autotrail website illustrations if the Cheyenne 660 has a fixed draining board but it does have more wrktop then the Swift.

2) Last time I compared Swift Boleros and Autotrails the Autotrail build quality surpassed Swifts by miles and miles and miles .... I have not yet had an opportunity to examine a 2008 Swift Bolero though.............

If Swift made the kitchen side lounge seat smaller and the kitchen bigger I might go for it ..... but until then ...... Autotrail.

Harvey


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We are about to get a new 660 next week but when we were looking we "narrowed down" the search to 2 vans the 680fb and the 660.

The reasons we went for the 660 were: More storage spaces inside and outside the vehicle. The 660 has 2 wardrobes, 4 draws and many lockers inside the vehicle. The bathroom had more storage and was better laid out

Outside there is the under skirt storage at the rear, a locker on the offside and the underbed external access locker door was bigger.

Because we are going long term touring and possibly full timing next year storage was the biggest factor, but the build quality was important too and the 660 seemed to be that bit more substantial. Autotrail also provide more extras too. A bigger water tank could be added, (at cost) and we got to change the fridge freezer too.

The visit to the Autotrail factory was informative and helped us decide because we could see for ourselves what went into it!

But on a purely asthetic choice the 680 was better looking and that sun window does make it seem more airy!

Hope this helps anyone with the voting!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to add we spent a month in our Bolero not long ago, and we didn't find we felt cramped at all. In the fixed bed model I personally wouldn't want to loose any of the settee space to give more to the kitchen, we often cook in etc and haven't found a problem...........the only thing I do wish (nothing to do with the Bolero itself) is that if you have the oven on you also have to lift the glass lid up on the cooker, but I understand that is a safety aspect and obv more to do with that and is the same in other motorhomes too.

One thing we do love is the huge carousel under the sink and also the overhead kitchen storage you can get so much in there..............we actually find from that aspect we have more storage space in the kitchen than we ever did in our old twin axle caravan. 

For two people (and two dogs) we find the Bolero is perfect for touring I am sure you will love it Steve as other Bolero owners will also confirm...............we also have a friend in Norfolk that has the Bolero and he recommended it to us before we bought ours, as soon as he showed us inside it just felt right for us.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know which is better Steve, I just wanted to flash my avatar at you. :redhotevil: :redhotevil: :redhotevil:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*PENALTY* :roll:

Oye, stop going off topic. 8O :wink: :lol: :lol:

You need to slow it down a bit, flashes far too quick

Steve

ps

Which looks the best Motorhome?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*which one?*

I truly don't know Steve, I'm just a novice at this game.
I'll be an expert in a few weeks when we actually use our MH for a holiday.
Bazza


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*EUR.....OPE* to your old tricks again.

Good luck with your maiden voyage.

*GET HIM OFF........FOUL...........Off Topic* :lol: :lol: :lol:

Slow it down just a little bit more, would be ok if not just 2 pics

Steve


----------

